# Hymer Exsis-t 588.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
I'm changing my van to a new Hymer Exsis-t 588. As European vans are so different as regards control & electrical systems to British built vans, has anyone got any tips/help etc.


Fitting of Solar Panel, regulator, location of "charger unit" etc.


Is the water pump submersible in the tank?


Any "guidance" before I pick up the van would be appreciated.
Regards,
Al.:smile2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our Hymer Van 522, bought in UK is wired to UK standards.

Only one confusing thing:

The mains wiring is conventional using blue for Neutral, brown for Line and yellow/green for Earth.

However on the 12V side they have used BROWN for the negative (ie chassis/earth) and BLUE for the positive (ie 12V).

Blew a few fuses when wiring in a new accessory until it dawned on me!


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

pippin said:


> Our Hymer Van 522, bought in UK is wired to UK standards.
> 
> Only one confusing thing:
> 
> ...


Thanks pippin, 
Exactly the sort of info I need to know, much appreciated.

Al.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I fitted a solar panel to my B544SL, used the Schaudt LR1218 to connect to the Electroblok, it was a doddle. My water pump is subermersed in the tank, I would imagine that yours is the same. I also fitted an OVP to prevent voltage surges on the 230 volt mains hook ups in Europe - didn't fancy the idea of buying a new Electroblok.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

javea said:


> I fitted a solar panel to my B544SL, used the Schaudt LR1218 to connect to the Electroblok, it was a doddle. My water pump is subermersed in the tank, I would imagine that yours is the same. I also fitted an OVP to prevent voltage surges on the 230 volt mains hook ups in Europe - didn't fancy the idea of buying a new Electroblok.


Thanks javea,
Is the Electrobloc the main charger/fuse unit and where do they usually position them in the van?
Thanks
Al.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Al, yes the Electroblok controls all the electrical functions in the motorhome. As my van has a double floor it is located in one of those lockers, not sure where yours will be as I think yours will only have a single floor, dealer will advise you where it is, usually in a logical position as Hymer tend to work that way.

Mike


----------

